# Stadium of the year 2008



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Scba said:


> I would have voted for Nationals Stadium in DC for under 40k, but it's actually 41k. Darn. I'll make up my mind soon.


There is Category A and B. One is for venues below 40k and the other for venues above 40k


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Robina Stadium (Skilled Park)
Gold Coast, Queensland
Australia

Home of Gold Coast Titans Rugby League team and Gold Coast UTD Football Club (as of next season)

Capacity 27,400


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Category B:

*Stadium Name:* Thomond Park
*Club:* Munster Rugby / Shannon RFC / UL Bohemian RFC
*City:* Limerick
*Country:* Republic of Ireland

*Outside:*










*Inside:*


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Was emirates not completed 2006?


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

^^ 2006 yes. It seems like Arsenal have been playing there for years!

In terms of architectural acheivement then the _Bird's Nest _really has to win in 2008. Is it the most iconic stadium since the Munich Olympic Stadium?


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Need at least one american one in here

Class: *A*
Stadium Name/Title: *Lucas Oil Stadium*
Club: *Indianapolis Colts*
City:*Indianapolis*
Country: USA
Capacity: 63,000 (expandable to 70,000)


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah Bird's Nest wins by a mile...


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

BoulderGrad said:


> Need at least one american one in here
> 
> Class: *A*
> Stadium Name/Title: *Lucas Oil Stadium*
> ...


I do like that one. Both in terms of the outside looking nothing like a stadium, and because they've embraced the idea of sitting behind the endzone, something which often seems to be ignored in the US.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

Carrerra said:


> Benjuk, why don't you look up Wikipedia for the acronym SSC?


I thought it was *S*ky*S*craper*C*ity.

The initial post talks of stadiums not football/soccer stadiums.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Benjuk said:


> I do like that one. Both in terms of the outside looking nothing like a stadium, and because they've embraced the idea of sitting behind the endzone, something which often seems to be ignored in the US.


I like the exterior. Its so unique compared to most modern stadiums. Looks like a Giant field house or airplane hangar. Its design style that would fit in a city known for airplanes (like Seattle..... weeps to self)


----------



## npmrsi (Oct 30, 2008)

I think it's the only stadium completed this year in germany

Category B

Stadium Name/Title: paragon arena
Club: SC Paderborn 07 (3rd league)
City: Paderborn
Country: Germany

[Exterior]









[Interior]









Links: www.paragon-arena.de
Capacity: 15,000
Architect(s): Josef Ellebracht, Bremer AG


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Is the whole lucas oil stadium covered? It looks like a massive barn.

I like it.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Category B

Stadium Name/Title: Mardan Stadi
Club: -
City: Antalya
Country: Turkey
Capacity: 7,428
Architects: ?

*Interior*
http://www.asya-insaat.com/mardan/images/saha.jpg

*Exterior*









Links:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27108250&postcount=419
http://www.antalyasporum.com/popuphaber.asp?hid=5077


----------



## Skycrap (May 31, 2006)

Its not new, but upgradet. The Grolsche Veste, stadium of Fc Twente, Enschede: (interesting fact, seats are placed by the supporters)

Category:B

Stadium Name/Title: De Grolsch Veste
Club: Fc Twente
City: Enschede
Country: The Netherlands 






First game:


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Beijing by a mile as posted by a few others in cat a. And also a big bias as its one of my stadiums! Cat b is decidely more difficult but would have to go for slavia prauge for simply its looks and its not just a 4 sided bowl- cannot comment on function i never went there.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

This thread is for nominations only.


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> Was emirates not completed 2006?


Were we only supposed to nominate stadiums completed in 2008?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

ImBoredNow said:


> Were we only supposed to nominate stadiums completed in 2008?


Yes. I should have made that clear.


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry about that. I deleted it.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ In this case someone should nominate Dnipro Stadium again, it's one of the nicer under 40k stadiums this year...

Do we really need the one entry per person rule? It's not like there have been so many new stadiums this year and you will make a shortlist anyway.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

lorevi said:


> Category B:
> 
> Stadium Name/Title: Fornebu Arena
> Capacity: 15.000
> ...



Looks like every goal kick will hit the roof


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

JYDA said:


> Looks like every goal kick will hit the roof


Yes, but it looks nice! I guess the roof is retractable. For Norway, this is really good to have an indoor opportunity. But is it up and running already?


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Its a Soccer Arena


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

eeee..... 

although in my opinion the best is the one in prague... :d

let them all be winners :lol: its christmas :banana:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

When will the vote be?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

lpioe said:


> When will the vote be?


Tomorrow


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

JYDA said:


> Love how it's designed to look with the classic fieldhouse look like Hinkle Fieldhouse and the Pepsi Coliseum.
> 
> Pepsi Coliseum
> 
> ...


very classy(,,with soul,,) IMO:cheers:


----------



## philipman2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

never seen an indoor stadium i prefer the outdoors no with and roof opens and shuts like Wembley


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

and the winner is ... ?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

BoulderGrad said:


> Yes, it has a full roof that is retractable. The big windows on the end zones can also be retracted. So it can go from fully covered to almost fully outdoors.


That is utterly brilliant. Though it does look very dark in the top of those upper tiers.


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

JYDA said:


> Looks like every goal kick will hit the roof


Indeed.



Welsh American said:


> What are those stadiums?


I don't know about the others. He should have had put the names.
Last picture is from Spanish RCD Espanyol (FC Barcelona's rivals), is all I know.



BoulderGrad said:


> Need at least one american one in here
> 
> Class: *A*
> Stadium Name/Title: *Lucas Oil Stadium*
> ...


If the poll was still up, I'd vote for this. One of the most beautiful stadia I've ever seen, if not the most beautiful one.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

really? i find it to be pretty ugly... i don't like how all those different levels of boxes and stands look like :dunno:and better not talk about the exterior...i know it's like a tradition to make that kind of warehouse look, but , honestly, i don't like it at all.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*SSC Stadium of the year 2008: Phase 2*

*Category B*
Vote for your favourite stadium completed in 2008.

Given the high number of entries in Category B the second phase will work as follows:

A forumer may vote for one or more stadia. The four stadia with the highest number of votes will enter the semi-final. The stadium with the highest number of votes will go up against the stadium with the 4th highest number of votes. The stadium with the 2nd highest number of votes will go up against the stadium with the 3rd highest number of votes. The winning semi-finalists will then face off the final round.

A reminder that in this round *multiple choices ARE allowed.*

The following nominations were valid.

Ljudski vrt stadium
Stade des Alpes
Dnipro Stadium
Stadion Eden
Robina Stadium
Thomond Park
Grolsche Veste Stadium
Mardan Stadi
Paragon arena
Stade Auguste-Delaune II
AFG Arena 
Hypo Arena
Skagerak Arena
Fornebu Arena


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Ljudski vrt stadium










Stade des Alpes










Dnipro Stadium










Stadion Eden










Robina Stadium










Thomond Park










Grolsche Veste Stadium

N/A

Mardan Stadi










Paragon arena










Stade Auguste-Delaune II










AFG Arena










Hypo Arena










Skagerak Arena










Fornebu Arena










*


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Sticked the thread.

you pics can be found here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=771596


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

is there going to be a poll for catagory A or arenas


----------



## mazpro (Nov 30, 2007)

railcity said:


> The stadium was basically in full use in 2007 with several international games. And next year, the capacity will be reduced from 30'000 to 22'000 (originally a reduction to 12'500 was planned). So, it will look a little bit different soon.


Except for the removed seats beind the goals on the upper tier, it won´t change. Instead of the seats they want to place huge sponsor logos, dunno how this is going to look like, but i´m glad it won´t change its shape & size significantly.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

No one nominated Rio-Tinto?


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

BoulderGrad said:


> No one nominated Rio-Tinto?


I was going to but I'd already used my one nomination on the Hypo Arena.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

WOuld be better to move it to the 2007 voting.


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

I must have missed the poll, which stadium won the vote?


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

en1044 said:


> its not grass, its fieldturf, and i assume that the lighting is no different than in any other stadium.


its not grass its not fieldturd:lol: its plastic crap


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

wearethefuture said:


> I must have missed the poll, which stadium won the vote?


The voting is here 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=783320


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> The voting is here
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=783320


? Lol, what a shambles.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

en1044 said:


> its not grass, its fieldturf, and i assume that the lighting is no different than in any other stadium.


I asked because even with the roof open, there seems to be hardly any natural light. Forgot that lots of Us stadiums use turf.

In melbourne we have a stadium which appears to have more natural light, and it took them a good couple of years to figure out how to grow the grass to a satisfactory level due to that problem.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

Lucas Oil Wins with its new revolutionary roof design (first roof to open length wise instead of width wise)

It holds true to Indiana Field Houses and has a good sports atmosphere.


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Please, no one... This stadiums are too small and ugly.


----------



## Oh?! (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ oh my god... poor fool.

My vote goes to the Grolsch-Veste.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

We still haven't removed Hypo despite sercan apparently being in favour of doing so looking at his comments.???


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

116 votes. not bad at all


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

It would help if the location (city & country) of each stadium was specified. We're not psychic, guys... :dunno:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Where is Mo?
For those who wvote for Hypo they can pm me and i can add here vote to the new stadium they will choose


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

All votes for Hypo will be removed. There will be no changes to the votes for other stadia as multiple votes were allowed. As stated, four stadia will progress.


----------



## JanB (Jan 11, 2009)

I am a bit dissatisfied with the quality of each stadium presentation. I will try to
improve data and pictures about new Slavia Prague stadium, because this stadium was mentioned only in local Czech thread on Skyscrapercity.com
*Inside the stadium*








*Aerial view, 2 moths before opening*








*Detail of main stand with skyboxes, club seats and unique wooden ceiling*








*Basic information about stadium:*
Dates
Building permit: 9 June 2004
Construction starting date: 15 September 2006
Expected completion date: 20 March 2008
Estimated costs: 60-70 mil € 

Construction Information
The structure is founded on piles made of reinforced concrete and it is a combination of monolithic and prefabricated structures. It has a roof made of steel, which covers the area for the audience. The facades are provided with thermal insulation, with a trowel finished plaster. The partition walls are bricked with Liapor in order to prevent sound transmission, as well as with ceramic partition-wall bricks or gypsum plasterboard. The spectators will get to their seats via stairs made of prefabricated elements of reinforced-concrete. The other floors in the auditorium are made of concrete, with an anti-skid epoxy coating. VIP boxes are equipped with a glazed front wall.

Number of Storeys
* 6 (basement, ground floor + 4 storeys)

Offices, Shops and Hotel
* Shops: The ground floor of the west wing (the 1st above-ground storey); 800 square metres
* Offices: the 1st – 4th storey in the west wing; 2,400 square metres
* A hotel with the capacity of 150 rooms; the north wing

Capacity of the Stadium
* 21,000 sitting spectators in total. This includes:
* The Club Storey, a total of 666 seats
* 40 VIP boxes, a total of 400 seats
* Disabled persons: 42 seats (+42 seats for accompanying persons)

Entrances
* 4 entrance corridors
* 36 entrances to the auditorium

Seats
* Red, folding seats
* VIP seats are grey, cushioned

Facilities for the Media
* 90 permanent seats for writing journalists + up to 100 additional seats, if necessary
* 3 television studios; one above the play area
* A mix zone
* A work room and a room for press conferences, equipped with AV technology

Play Area
* 105 x 68 metres
* heated lawn

Illumination
* 1 400 lux; light fixtures are installed in the roof

Refreshment
* 12 kiosks in the ground floor corridor in all platforms
* 2 kiosks in the corridor on the 2nd storey of the west platform

Large-area Screens
* 2 full-colour LED panels in the auditorium (7.68 metres long and 4.032 metres high) in the north-east and south-west corners
* 1 full-colour LED panel on the facade of the west wing (6.14 x 3.456 m)

more info: http://www.stadioneden.cz/en


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

So these ones are in the next round

Stade des Alpes 23.33%
Ljudski vrt Stadium 21.67% 
Stadion Eden 15.83%
Thomond Park and Dnipro Stadium 11.67%?


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Vote for stadion eden without doubt the best!


----------



## Oh?! (Jan 28, 2008)

Vote for Grolsch-Veste without doubt the best!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*SSC Stadium of the year 2008: Tie-breaker*

After a total of 120 votes five stadia remain in the race.

Thomond Park and Dnipro Stadium are tied with 14 votes each and therefore will enter a tie-breaker. The winning stadium will enter the semi-final stage.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Dnipro Stadium
*








*
Thomond Park*


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

dnipro


----------



## dookie (Mar 11, 2008)

mazpro said:


> Ljudski Vrt deserves a better picture.
> This is one of the worst pics of that stadium.


true....i like those:


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

really????? wow, what a shity list


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

this competition needs better pictures e.g. pictures of the ground actually finished


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Feel free to add images. Using google image search to promote your favourite.


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

o.k.
Stade des Alpes 
http://www.sport24.com/var/plain_si...fre-FR/stade-des-alpes-grenoble_diaporama.jpg
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/9122/dscn0613nd9.jpg

Dnipro Stadium 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=438751&page=8


----------



## JanB (Jan 11, 2009)

*Stadion Eden*

Let`s have a bit more detailed look at Stadion Eden ...
*Aerial view two months before opening*









*View from east stand*









*Details of main stand with club seats, skyboxes and unique woodden ceiling*









*Slavia first home league match and sold out stadium, (Slavia : Jablonec,2:2) which meant Slavia winning league title in 2007-2008 season*









Home team: *SK Slavia Prague*

*Dates*
Building permit: 9 June 2004
Construction starting date: 15 September 2006
Completion date: 20 March 2008
Estimated costs: 55-70 mil €

*Number of Storeys*
* 6 (basement, ground floor + 4 storeys)
*Offices, Shops and Hotel*
* Shops: The ground floor of the west wing (the 1st above-ground storey); 800 square metres
* Offices: the 1st – 4th storey in the west wing; 2,400 square metres
* A hotel with the capacity of 150 rooms; the north wing

*Capacity of the Stadium*
* 21,000 sitting spectators in total; all seats are roofed. This includes:
* The Club Storey, a total of 666 seats
* 40 VIP boxes, a total of 400 seats
* Disabled persons: 42 seats (+42 seats for accompanying persons)

*Entrances*
* 4 entrance corridors
* 36 entrances to the auditorium

*Seats*
* Red, folding seats
* VIP seats are grey, cushioned
*
Facilities for the Media*
* 90 permanent seats for writing journalists + up to 100 additional seats, if necessary
* 3 television studios; one above the play area

* A mix zone
* A work room and a room for press conferences, equipped with AV technology

*Play Area*
* 105 x 68 metres
* heated lawn

*Illumination*
* 1 400 lux; light fixtures are installed in the roof

*Refreshment*
* 12 kiosks in the ground floor corridor in all platforms
* 2 kiosks in the corridor on the 2nd storey of the west platform

*Large-area Screens*
* 2 full-colour LED panels in the auditorium (7.68 metres long and 4.032 metres high) in the north-east and south-west corners
* 1 full-colour LED panel on the facade of the west wing (6.14 x 3.456 m)

*Interesting Trivia *
* The playing field is 5 metres below the level of the surrounding traffic routes; therefore Eden is a natural basin.
* The roof is fixed to pulling rods outside the auditorium; therefore not a single column obstructs the view.
* The suspended ceiling of the roof is made of Canadian cedar, whose age ranges from thirty to one hundred years.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

IHaveNoLegs said:


> o.k.
> Stade des Alpes
> http://www.sport24.com/var/plain_si...fre-FR/stade-des-alpes-grenoble_diaporama.jpg
> http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/494/tfccaen2008011yq5.jpg
> ...


That second picture is not Stade des Alpes. I think it is Stade Communale in Toulouse.

Concerning roof and cladding I prefer Stade des Alpes. It reminds me of London's Crystal Palace or the Royal Glasshouses in Brussels. On the other hand, the bowl of the stadium in Dniepropetrovsk looks more impressive, though not very original. So my vote goes to Stade des Alpes.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Similar issues as for the other semi-final for me here. Ljudski looks far better from the outside, but I quite like the interior of Eden, with the assimetric stands, inclining roof and wood covering (similar to Letzigrund in Zurich). I don't know. I need more pictures of both stadiums (especially of the inside of Ljudski VRT).


----------



## dookie (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

It's interesting, by the way - FC St.Gallen had basically an identical main stand like Ljudski in it's former stadium Espenmoos. 










Espenmoos was not modernised like Ljudski but instead St.Gallen built a new stadium also finished in 2008 but it dropped already out of this competition, so in terms of that they'd better simply should have modernised their stadium.  

The main stand of Espenmoos has been preserved, btw. All other stands have been removed and an additional football pitch built. Espenmoos is now used as a ground for amateur football.


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

you're right it isn't. my mistake


----------



## sam1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow it is so huge and so beautiful man! I would definitely vote for this and I am voting right now...


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

railcity said:


> It's interesting, by the way - FC St.Gallen had basically an identical main stand like Ljudski in it's former stadium Espenmoos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that before: my home team played against Sankt-Gallen in the 2000 UEFA Cup 2nd round (before being eliminated by Barcelona). One year after Nastja Ceh was transferred from Maribor, that's how I discovered the similarity. But, to stay a bit on topic, I think I slightly prefer the stand in Maribor though.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Ganis said:


> really????? wow, what a shity list


The list doesn't contain all of my personal favourites either. Tastes differ, and besides that maybe some of the semi finalists got some more "home/friendly support"... (I randomly think of sms voting and the Eurovision Song Contest)


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Dnipro is definitely a worthy winner. A fantastic stadium for its size.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

RobH said:


> That is utterly brilliant. Though it does look very dark in the top of those upper tiers.


the sun light coming in from the large hole in the rough is making the camera darken the image so the contrast is not to bright, thus creating darker dark sections.


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Chimaera said:


> I noticed that before: my home team played against Sankt-Gallen in the 2000 UEFA Cup 2nd round (before being eliminated by Barcelona). One year after Nastja Ceh was transferred from Maribor, that's how I discovered the similarity. But, to stay a bit on topic, I think I slightly prefer the stand in Maribor though.


What is the difference between the two then except the colours of the seats?


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

railcity said:


> What is the difference between the two then except the colours of the seats?


The shape of the roof seen from the air and the way the roof connects to the ground are different.

And Ljudski VRT doesn't have pillars in the main stand. A significant difference and probably a consequence of the slightly different roof structure...

By the way, I still didn't manage to choose between Ljudski's roof and look from the outside (especially at night) and Eden's inside look and atmosphere...


----------



## Hersenschors (May 25, 2008)

De Grolsch Veste...my vote^^


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

This is the final...?

Eh...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Final for stadiums with a capacity under 40,000


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

pics? no pics?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Ljudski vrt Stadium


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Stade des Alpes 



















http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/9122/dscn0613nd9.jpg


----------



## dookie (Mar 11, 2008)

Ljudski vrt


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

I'd say both are pretty dull but the seats are cool in Ljudski vrt. But should I really be voting for the one with nicer seats? hno:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Mo, whats up?

we should start with phase 2 +40k stadiums


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Ljudski vrt stadium wins!!!*


----------



## IcyUrmel (Mar 1, 2006)

Very good choice, my favourite from the very beginning.
The most individual ground of all, and an excellent example for how to integrate an older stand in the rconstruction without the whole thing looking unbalanced or cheap at the end.
I'm proud of you, folks...

My hope for many years already is that they do the same kind of thing in Karlsruhe/Germany, where the Main Stand is still pretty good and very unique while the rest is quite a crap. But I'm afraid that they will fianlly descide to build something totally new far outside the city.


----------



## mazpro (Nov 30, 2007)

IcyUrmel said:


> My hope for many years already is that they do the same kind of thing in Karlsruhe/Germany, where the Main Stand is still pretty good and very unique while the rest is quite a crap. But I'm afraid that they will fianlly descide to build something totally new far outside the city.


thinking of it, i decided to visualise it, at least from above.

Something like this?


----------

